# ayudenme a decidir por favor truvativ hussefelt vs easton ea50....



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

No, esto no es pinkbike....estan en mtbr.com

ya se que mi pergunta esta chafa, pero ps igual la voy a hacer

estoy armando una DJ'er... una Rocky Mountain Flow DJ, pero pues la meritita verdad ahorita mi presupuesto esta por los suelos... entonces ando tratando de sacar el maximo provecho por el menor $$$ posible

la linea hussefelt es como que la economica para DH de truvativ

la linea ea50 es la linea media de Easton, pero creo que es para XC... esta la vice y havoc para AM....

manubrio hussefelt comp, poste hussefelt, tubo de asiento stylo race y crank/bb hussefelt

manubrio ea50, poste havoc, tubo ea50 y crankset race face evolve dh x-type?

la diferencia en precios es como de 15 dls, sale mas cariñoso easton...

en mi bici de DH tengo truvativ holzfeller... en mi bici de XC tengo easton ea70 y en la de AM easton /thomson

:madman:

es esta mugre


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

De las tres combinaciones que tienes en tus bicis... cual sientes mejor para saltar? cual tiene mayor comodidad en tus manos.

Por el tema de la potencia, esa esta facil, la más barata que tenga la longitud y grados que estas buscando. Por el lado del manubrio esta más complejo, ya entran en juego el rise, el bend y el sweep. No hago, ni se cual es recomendable para DJ, pero me imagino que son más parecidos a los de DH: Mi muy ignorante opinion, es que te vayas por el truvativ o otros que tenga especificaciones iguales o muy parecidas al que ya tienes para DH; de esta forma no sentirás raras las posiciones de las manos.

La otra, es que no lo sobrepienses y te vayas a tomar unos alcoholes con las viejas para despues enseñarles tus nuevos chones.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Mi muy ignorante opinion, es que te vayas por el truvativ o otros que tenga especificaciones iguales o muy parecidas al que ya tienes para DH; de esta forma no sentirás raras las posiciones de las manos.


de los manubrios, ambos dos, tienen similares caracteristicas: rise 40mm, 9° sweep, 5° upsweep...

y tambien miden 680mm

de hecho cambiar de la bici de XC, AM, DH el manubrio se siente similar... en la bici de mi novia si se siente de volada la diferencia por que trae manubrio de 635mm , esta bien angosto...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Yo voté por la viejas, no manches si tienes para escoger entonces no te hagas guey.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Yo voté por la viejas


a huevo!!



Psycho Marco said:


> no manches si tienes para escoger entonces no te hagas guey.


es que ese es el p_do.. si no tuviera que esccoger, pues no pedia "opiniones"


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

No es [email protected] comprate los postes Vital y el manubrio EA50... cranks Evolve DH o si puedes encontrar un modelo rezagado de Saints, mejor.

Este poste Vital, se me hace sospechosamente similar al FSA Gap que traigo (tambien muy recomendable la linea Gravity GAP de FSA, economica y bien hecha).



















No vayas a comprar de los de XC porque luego les pasa esto...










Para mi gusto en economia y rendimiento, Gravity (FSA) anda mejor que Easton/Truvativ.

Manubrio... Syncros Bulk. Hay uno de aluminio serie 2000 que es pesadin pero aguantador y esta el 7050 que es relativamente ligero y de muy buena geometria.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

Warp said:


> No es [email protected] comprate los postes Vital y el manubrio EA50... cranks Evolve DH


chingale.... es que, ya se que es joteria, pero ps como le dije al Tacubaya en el otro thread


> "no importa como le des, si no como te vez"


no me gusta hacer mezclas de marcas... 
thomson/thomson, easton/easton, truvativ/truvativ. P#$#%%ta madre, ni siquiera me gusta mezclar modelos, de que diabolus con evolve o ea70 con ea50... y asi...

YA SE QUE SON JOTERIAS :madman: :madmax: no me lo tienen que recordar!


Warp said:


> Para mi gusto en economia y rendimiento, Gravity (FSA) anda mejor que Easton/Truvativ.


si, ando buscando Gravity, pero pues se va un poco mas arriba el precio... y la neta ahorita si ando medio corto de $$$ (bueno, siempre)


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

mtymxdh said:


> chingale.... es que, ya se que es joteria, pero ps como le dije al Tacubaya en el otro thread
> 
> no me gusta hacer mezclas de marcas...
> thomson/thomson, easton/easton, truvativ/truvativ. P#$#%%ta madre, ni siquiera me gusta mezclar modelos, de que diabolus con evolve o ea70 con ea50... y asi...
> ...


     jajajaa.... si vez las bicis que traemos y sus componentes de muchos de nosotros.. pues veras que todos hacemos esas joterias.. se llama capricho, y la cleta es un lugar donde todos nosotros lo reflejamos con gran entusiasmo.

Y si de joterias se trata, el presupuesto no es la prioridad. Ponle Thomson y le manubrio que quieras, asi ademas le das pimp a la cleta.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .... el pimp/bling atrae más viejas


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

mtymxdh said:


> No, esto no es pinkbike....estan en mtbr.com
> 
> ya se que mi pergunta esta chafa, pero ps igual la voy a hacer
> 
> ...


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Ponle Thomson y le manubrio que quieras, asi ademas le das pimp a la cleta.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .... el pimp/bling atrae más viejas


y asi mato 2 pajaros de 1 tiro...









...

lástima (jeje es la unica palabra que siempre le pongo acento, no es lo mismo "lástima" que "lastima".....) que el presupuesto SI es prioridad

y lo que cuesta un thomson y un manubrio aca chido... con eso compro todo el kit hussefelt...


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

the last biker said:


> a mi también me gusta mucho el DJ pero en un catre, cama, sofa rojo , love seat y sillón para aterrizajes suaves despues de un 270 ° , para aterrizajes mas duros me gusta el reposet, y ya para durísimos , un banquito , un WC o una nica ja ja ja


no, pues definitivamente, tu si sabes... ja ja ja ja


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mtymxdh said:


> no me gusta hacer mezclas de marcas...
> thomson/thomson, easton/easton, truvativ/truvativ. P#$#%%ta madre, ni siquiera me gusta mezclar modelos, de que diabolus con evolve o ea70 con ea50... y asi...
> 
> YA SE QUE SON JOTERIAS :madman: :madmax: no me lo tienen que recordar!
> ...


Pues es que has de estar viendo los Gravity Light!!!

El poste Gap anda por 25 dolarucos en Jenson. Un poste FR200 o similar, sale bien barato (echale un grito al Eyderman!!!).

Ya, pierde el estilo y mezclale tantito. Igual, nadie te va a envidiar por traer Truvativ.   

Si quieres estilo y que sepan que eres "cleto", pues Easton.

Ya cotizaste Titec?? La linea El Norte esta asi como quieres... BBB, pero yo oi que el Arnold se puso asi de mamey por pedalear una bici con componentes Titec El Norte. Eso si, tienen garantia hasta por mandarriazos.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yo me iría por Easton. Tuve un manubrio EA50 y se me hizo muy muy comodo, la linea Havoc esta muy buena y las Evolve DH son confiables, siempre y cuando las instales muy bien y al torque especificado.... y pues en aluminio no hay gente más experta que Easton (bueno... Thomson).

Saludos!


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Yo me iría por Easton. Tuve un manubrio EA50 y se me hizo muy muy comodo, la linea Havoc esta muy buena y las Evolve DH son confiables, siempre y cuando las instales muy bien y al torque especificado.... y pues en aluminio no hay gente más experta que Easton (bueno... Thomson).
> 
> Saludos!


creo que nunca mencione que el manubrio es un easton ea50 DH o sea, no es el normal...  :ihih:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mtymxdh said:


> creo que nunca mencione que el manubrio es un easton ea50 DH o sea, no es el normal...  :ihih:


Ah, que hay de otros???


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

Warp said:


> Ah, que hay de otros???


retiro lo dicho... no habia visto la pag de easton... la dif es que el mtb xc es "flat" y el mtb dh es "riser" pero es la misma construccion...

es que en la pag de jenson asi viene "easton ea50 dh bar" :eekster:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mtymxdh said:


> retiro lo dicho... no habia visto la pag de easton... la dif es que el mtb xc es "flat" y el mtb dh es "riser" pero es la misma construccion...
> 
> es que en la pag de jenson asi viene "easton ea50 dh bar" :eekster:


:lol: Yo lo habia dicho de broma... :lol:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

+ Viejas y alcohol.



Otro voto mas para las viejas aqui.

Nada mas ten cuidado porque solo hay una cosa mas adictiva que el mtb.



Volviendo al tema de los componentes, yo te recomendaria que te dejes de joterias, y que mas bien te fijes en tus necesidades, ya que el manubrio, poste de asiento y poste de direccion o stem, son piezas claves para conseguir la correcta postura de manejo, y por consiguiente una mejor ergonomia y eficiencia de pedaleo y desempeño en general a bordo de tu bicla.

Por lo tanto no te fijes tanto en marcas o colores, mas bien fijate en medidas, grados y angulos.

De hecho platicando ayer con en experto de specialized, me comentaba que aqui en Mexico no hay la cultura de evaluar el fiting de cada ciclista, y mas bien uno se adapta a la bici que tiene, o que te prestan o que te venden en rebaja, con sus futuras consecuencias en daños a la salud.

Saludos


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> De hecho platicando ayer con en *experto de specialized*,


pues claro, te esta vendiendo el "body geometry" de specialized...

tu crees que el "fit" de una bici GENERICA de specialized sea diferente al de mi Santa Cruz, o a la nicolai del Warp o a tu FXR?

vaya, a lo que me refiero es que la mayoria de las Specialized son S, M, L y XL.. si tanto les importara el "fit" venderian cuadros custom...

al menos en mi caso, yo si compre mi bici y medi la altura del sillin, distancia al manubrio, nivel del sillin, inclinacion del poste, etc etc etc... y mucho mas...

pero bueno, a fin de cuentas lo que dices de que hay gente que ni le mide es completamente cierto...

saludos.. ah! por cierto hoy rode una foes fxr 2:1 wow owow owoww


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

va ganando viejas y alcohol.. muy bien muy bien, no podia esperar mas del grupo!...

algo asi estaria bien,


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

mtymxdh said:


>


Ohhhh my God :eekster: :eekster: :eekster:

Creo que acabo de encontrar a mi mecanico perfecto 

Con ella si me hago el Body Geometry, y dejó que me mida lo que sea.

Y si, mty, las Foes son cosa seria. :drumroll:

Saludos


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Y si, mty, las Foes son cosa seria. :drumroll:
> 
> Saludos


todavia me arrepiendo de haber vendido mi 
DHS mono...

esta medio chafiux la pic, pero ps pa que te des la idea... ademas , ya las conoces...


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

ps ya finalmente quedo Truvativ.. mas bara y con lo que me sobre ps' pa las gordas y refrescos,.... 

por que con ese poquito dinero no me alcanzan viejas y alcohol....


----------

